# Italy in August - Should I????



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

Whilst I never really plan anything too much, I had intended to travel to italy and then onto the south coast of France.

My intention was to head to Lake Maggoire, Lake garda, Cinque Terre, Portofino and then onto antibes and St Tropez.

I am due to leave next week (mid week), I have read on here about the italian holiday that commences on 10th August for 15 days. I also have a friend out and about in the Lake garda area at the moment. 

It is apparantly already really busy (although the transalp bike race has just finished in the same area)

Am I heading for trouble- is it worth the risk or should I seriously consider a different location. 
(this would be nothing new for us, if we had to - last year we headed for Germany and ended up in the dordogne coz it was raining in the east!!!)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy in August*

 Buon giorno,
personally, I won't go out on the roads in August, because I have the possibility of making the choice. If your holidays dates are fixed in August, as many are, then you don't have that choice.
Just been down to Calabria for a few days, and it was very quiet; much quieter than I expected. Although lots of motorhomes about, also lots of room on the various aree attrezzate and campsites. Garda/Maggiore, being nearer the industrial cities, may be a different story.
If you can manage to keep off the roads Fri/Sat/Sun 7,8,9 August, and tuck yourself away somewhere nice for Fri/Sat/Sun 14, 15, 16 August (Ferragosto - THE holiday), then in your position I would risk it.
Enjoy your trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Jodies,

We are just back from the Italian lakes (Iseo and Garda) and they were already very busy when we left. The lakeside campsites we stayed in were full by mid-July. Mostly German and Danish campers - almost no Brits and local Italians at the weekends. Riva del Garda was also holding the 2009 World Championships for 29ers and 49ers which ends in August, (boaties will know what these are) and that put an added strain on pitch availability in the area.

Driving on the motorways was difficult (and sometimes scary) around Milan due to weight of traffic. We were going the opposite way but there was a significant tailback waiting to use the St Gottard tunnel southbound, on a Thursday. 

Good luck!

SD


----------



## Pilot840 (May 1, 2005)

Just go for it Italy may be busy but you will not have a problem finding a campsite or stop over place. Best choice of pitches available in busy areas on Thursday and Friday as the Northern Europeans tend to head home then. Traffic busy but no worse than the M25 at least if iyou indicate to change lanes on motorway they will let you into the flow of traffic no problem. Enjoy Ciao


----------

